# Cigars and overall stamina



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey fellas. I've been curious about cigars affecting my overall stamina, such as jogging, working out, and _other_ things.

I feel like I've been getting winded lately doing certain things, especially with women :laser:, and that's never good. So I started jogging a few days ago, in hopes that it will help. I got done jogging a few hours ago and I'm really craving a cigar, but will it defeat the purpose of the run?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Demasoni said:


> Hey fellas. I've been curious about cigars affecting my overall stamina, such as jogging, working out, and _other_ things.
> 
> I feel like I've been getting winded lately doing certain things, especially with women :laser:, and that's never good. So I started jogging a few days ago, in hopes that it will help. I got done jogging a few hours ago and I'm really craving a cigar, but will it defeat the purpose of the run?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I get what ya mean with women...  LAZER TAG! Sounds fun invite me next time!

The only thing that would come to mind would be the Nicotine maybe. Would have to do some searching on Google about the effects of nicotine on your stamina or energy levels.

EDIT:
http://www.medicinenet.com/nicotine/page2.htm

Helpful info there, was the 2nd result on Google for "Nicotine effects on Stamina". The first result was entitled "Chocolate Milk Makes You Faster". lol...



> What are the common effects of nicotine?
> 
> With each puff of a cigarette, a smoker pulls nicotine into his or her lungs where it is absorbed into the blood. *In eight seconds, nicotine is in the brain, changing the way the brain works.* This process happens so fast because nicotine is shaped like the natural brain chemical acetylcholine. Acetylcholine is one of many chemicals called neurotransmitters that carry messages between brain cells. Neurons have special spaces called receptors, into which specific neurotransmitters can fit, like a key fitting into a lock. Nicotine locks into acetylcholine receptors in different parts of the brain, rapidly causing changes in the body and brain. Nicotine raises the heart rate and respiration (breathing) rate, and causes more glucose, or blood sugar, to be released into the blood. This might be why smokers feel more alert after smoking a cigarette.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm inclined to say no but I'm also not a medical professional so maybe I'm not the best person to be giving advice. 

I can tell you that in the spring through fall I mountain bike anywhere from 8 to 15 miles a day. I also smoke a cigar a day; sometimes two during those seasons. Honestly, I don't think cigars have anything to do with shortness of breath, not for me anyways. 

Anyways, jogging and other cardio related activities can't hurt you any. I say keep up with it and see how things go. You also may want to see your doctor and mention what you've been experiencing. 

Best of luck to you. :tu:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I am also inclined to say no. Unless, you are inhaling your cigars. I think the quote on stamina in Cory's post is more towards cigarette smokers who inhale.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> I am also inclined to say no. Unless, you are inhaling your cigars. I think the quote on stamina in Cory's post is more towards cigarette smokers who inhale.


Seems like most of the info was directed at Cigarettes. It takes 8 seconds for the nicotine to go into your system when you inhale. As for cigar smoking I'm not sure. I'm sure you inhale a bit here and there, but the majority of the nicotine is absorbed in your mouth and the back of our throat.

The article was about Nicotine though not smoking itself. So not to sure. Found it interesting that they listed reduced stamina.

On a side note, I have asthma and anxiety. When my asthma gets irritated then I start to get anxious. Cigars can irritate my asthma a bit so I haven't been able to smoke for quite some time since my anxiety has been acting up.

It could be a general side effect of nicotine, or it could be the result of breathing in smoke which irritates the lungs and throat.

Who knows


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> I get what ya mean with women...  LAZER TAG! Sounds fun invite me next time!
> 
> The only thing that would come to mind would be the Nicotine maybe. Would have to do some searching on Google about the effects of nicotine on your stamina or energy levels.
> 
> ...


Reading that little clip made me depressed lol, and lmao about the chocolate milk!



Flux said:


> I'm inclined to say no but I'm also not a medical professional so maybe I'm not the best person to be giving advice.
> 
> I can tell you that in the spring through fall I mountain bike anywhere from 8 to 15 miles a day. I also smoke a cigar a day; sometimes two during those seasons. Honestly, I don't think cigars have anything to do with shortness of breath, not for me anyways.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it doesn't have an effect on you, which is good! I agree, sticking with the cardio can't hurt any.



jadeg001 said:


> I am also inclined to say no. Unless, you are inhaling your cigars. I think the quote on stamina in Cory's post is more towards cigarette smokers who inhale.


Yup, that's why I asked. I couldn't find anything about cigars specifically and it's effects on stamina/lungs/performance. Every search result was about cigarettes.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm also not a medical professional, but I am a cigar smoker who also runs. I smoke a cigar a day, sometimes two if I get lucky. I also run at least three days a week. I can say that smoking has had no affect on on my running. Only thing I would warn about though, is if you smoke within a couple hours before running, the sweat brings out the stale smoke that is stuck on your skin. Anyone near you will probably get nauseated, especially non-smokers. It even bothers me sometimes if I'm on the treadmill and there's no wind to waft it away.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

It could just be psychological, like a lot of the above posts suggest. But if you're smoking in an enclosed area with little or no ventilation, don't kid yourself-you're smoking with your lungs, too. Maybe that's what you're feeling?

I bike a lot (stationary during MI blizzards) and I know I can feel a difference the next morning if I've been sitting in a smoky basement all night vs. going for a walk outside with a smoke.


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

The only stamina your gonna need is for ssf4 next month lol


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

OSV said:


> The only stamina your gonna need is for ssf4 next month lol


Getting a ps3 when I get my tax returns... BRING IT!! lol


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

you smoking indoors or outside? because ive noticed that since i started smoking more indoors the 2nd hand smoke has been effecting me more than when i smoke outside(nothing dramatic..but still more than usual)...i really need to get a good exhaust vent for my basement..its my next project


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I say forget about - let come what may.

If you find your spending less time with the lady(ies) means you have more time for cigars.

There is always a silver lining


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> I get what ya mean with women...  LAZER TAG! Sounds fun invite me next time!


I love laser tag. It reminds me of sex. :shock:


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going to have to say your in a slump and you 'll get out of it if you keep up with your jogging. I swim for my cardio exercise so I know what you mean when you feel your stamina is low.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> I love laser tag. It reminds me of sex. :shock:


So I'm *not* the only one that's into that... I keep telling my wife that but she doesn't believe me.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

haven't noticed any major deficiencies in stamina; did some sprints earlier and i'm beat as an ass. my lung health seems ok, could be better but i'm doing way better than i would had i not switched over from cigarettes.

all in all i've only experienced a small decrease in stamina, as compared to if i were to not smoke at all. not worth it to quit lol.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Lets be realistic here.

You are smoking.

Its bad for your health. 


I love my cigars but acting like they have no effect on your health and fitness is just not realistic IMO.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Benji said:


> Lets be realistic here.
> 
> You are smoking.
> 
> ...


^^^truth^^^ (see my avatar, lol)


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm so glad this thread has come up, and thanks for the link of information... very interesting.

Yes, we tend to fool ourselves into thinking that this is not bad for us... 'cause it is.

However, the topic of discussion, namely stamina, I don't think cigars have as adverse an affect as we think. In a well-ventilated area, you should be fairly ok.

I smoke about three times a week, jog about 15 km a week, and play about 8 hours of squash (a cooler racketball, for those who don't know what that is!) a week, and I couldn't do half that when I was smoking cigarettes. Since I've quit, I feel wonderful, and am more active than I've been for many years.

Not really an empirical / scientific analysis, but I've never smoked cigarettes and cigars at the same time... So just the fact that I can do this stuff on cigars, and couldn't on ciggies... well, to me that's a good thing.

Consult your doctor though... and, yes, you probably now what he'll say, but have a frank discussion with him... Can't hurt.

-SS


----------

